# Daily reboot Edge



## Kiricenkov (Jun 5, 2011)

Edge worked OK for about a month. Last 4 days it does not connect to TV when I turn on the TV in the morning. Works OK after I unplug & restart it. Any ideas?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kiricenkov said:


> Edge worked OK for about a month. Last 4 days it does not connect to TV when I turn on the TV in the morning. Works OK after I unplug & restart it. Any ideas?


If you have standby mode set maybe turn it off. Saves minimal power anyway.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Kiricenkov said:


> Edge worked OK for about a month. Last 4 days it does not connect to TV when I turn on the TV in the morning. Works OK after I unplug & restart it. Any ideas?


 Maybe a faulty HDMI cable?? Maybe not completing the "handshake "... Try switching over to another just to rule it out.


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

Occasionally I will get a black screen when turning TV on. Changing the channels brings picture back. I leave my 2 Tivos on all the time, so I can share recordings. I used to put them in standby, but the fan always runs anyway, and I understand the buffers are also recording when in stdby. Auto stdby turned off.

Agree may also be HDMI issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnbrown44 said:


> Occasionally I will get a black screen when turning TV on. Changing the channels brings picture back. I leave my 2 Tivos on all the time, so I can share recordings. I used to put them in standby, but the fan always runs anyway, and I understand the buffers are also recording when in stdby. Auto stdby turned off.
> 
> Agree may also be HDMI issue.


In Standby, buffers are not recording. The fan does run, as does the HDD (debatable), and all audio & video is disabled. Power saving is about 2-3W.

If you check Diagnostics, all tuners are displayed. The counter Time Since Tune Start shows how long that tuner has been recording.


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info on where to look to see if buffer recording is stopped when in standby. I verified they are not recording. I am going to upgrade the hard drive this weekend, so while the lid is off I will ck to see if it spins down in stdby. Another test can be to see if/when the drive spins down after a scheduled recording finishes while in stdby.

Even if it doesn't spin down, the fact that it is not constantly writing _should_ give longer life to the hard drive. But it is a moot point for me, as I will leave them on, to share recordings.

It also seems a waste to have the cooling fan running 24/7 if in stdby. Fans tend to get noisier as they age. One would think it doesn't get hot when in stdby. I suppose I can check temps of various components while unit is open.

None of this is intended to save a few measly watts, it is to prolong the life of the unit, fan, and drive.

Update 2/17/21:Appears drives do not spin down in stdby. But have units set to go into stdby automatically. Don't need the recently acquired Roamio writing 4 channels worth of data when not in use.


----------

